
Google reduces prices for it's Preemptible GPUs (~40%) - naivesvm
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/06/Introducing-improved-pricing-for-Preemptible-GPUs.html
======
PaulHoule
I can believe it. Spot instances have been such a great deal for hardcore
model training on AWS.

